
Why becoming a developer was a big mistake - Andrewbass
https://medium.com/@AndrewDBass/why-becoming-a-developer-is-a-big-mistake-3059429c196e
======
franzjoy
To me this sounds just like someone not being a good developer. As a freelance
developer myself I know what value I offer my clients. I've seen so much code
from others in the last 15 years, that I can tell the results will likeley not
be equal. I am proud of my work and I deliver well documented, stable and
easily maintainable software. If a bad paid dev can do the same job as you, I
doubt your abilities , disciplin and passion

------
WheelsAtLarge
Marketing is the real differentiator. If people don't know why your products
rocks then they will never find it or buy it. Anyone and everyone with a side
product must understand that to be successful.

------
yohann305
You said a Ukrainian could do your dev job for a fraction of your fee, I
totally understand but could you clarify why the same isn't true for
outsourcing marketing?

Thanks!

